

C Function Arguments - rikvanz
http://ziviani.net/2012/c-arguments

======
musashibaka
Nice tutorial. Ziviani also has other nice brain dumps (tutorials) on his site
as well.. Like how to create an apache Module -- image refs are dead though...

